# Book Club?



## Plenty (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it possible to start a sub-forum for books?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think we are planning any new forums right now. This is a great idea tho. Just do the club like we do the challenges in the hair and diet and fitness areas. You can list members if you like. Whomever is in charge or cordinating can suggest a book or you can make a thread to vote on a book, and one to discuss. To make them easy to search for just make all the threads have titles like "Book Club-Part 1", "Book Club Discussion July2006", "Book Club (Title of Book)", or something general. Since we cant do a subforum, I can make the current discussion thread a sticky and change it each month or however often a new discussion starts, if that will help you out.


----------



## beverly (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks E for the suggestion, I will start it now on the OT board, could you in charge of managing that?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jun 22, 2006)

Sure! I have so much going on that I  probably wont participate in the discussion but I can stay on top of keeping the current discussion a sticky.


----------

